# Foulsham Caramel Genetics



## Kav (Sep 17, 2021)

Hi guys I have recently bought a Foulsham Caramel mainland reticulated python and was wondering if someone could tell me what the actual genes, genetics, morph it is?








Thanks


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Foulsham caramels are a recessive morph. It's essentially a form of albinism, most likely T+ 

There's a couple different lines of caramel albino. The Foulsham line is named after Peter Foulsham. As far as I am aware the different lines are not compatible. As in if you breed a foulsham caramel to a different form of caramel all the babies will be normal (if no hidden hets)


----------



## Kav (Sep 17, 2021)

LiasisUK said:


> Foulsham caramels are a recessive morph. It's essentially a form of albinism, most likely T+
> 
> There's a couple different lines of caramel albino. The Foulsham line is named after Peter Foulsham. As far as I am aware the different lines are not compatible. As in if you breed a foulsham caramel to a different form of caramel all the babies will be normal (if no hidden hets)


Thank you for that I just had to Google alot so the stuff you said, like I said I'm very new to this and it's really confusing. I was more wandering about the patterns as like what visual makes it a caramel and mine has a big strip on its back where dose that come from. Sorry if I'm sounding stupid I just see so many snacks and wander what it took to make make mine


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

As I said caramel is a type of albinism. Its an albino, thats what makes it a caramel. 

Albinism is the reduction or absence of black pigment. 

Caramel albinos in general are T+ albino. Whereas most albinos you see in other species are T-. You don't really need to know what that means other than a T- is pale and a T+ has more colour. 

The stripe is just natural, thats what most reticulated pythons have, obviously they differ a bit just like people. The Foulsham caramel morph only affects colour.


----------



## snaketats (Oct 27, 2008)

The foulsham gene works with the following genes (same allele)

clark (white lavender purple)
Mocha ( or if combined with above mochino)

it sits on the same line basically. A deeper purple or as said caramel ( not to be confused with caramel/blondewhich is not a compatible line to foulsham)

hope this help


----------

